# Nintendo may not hold an E3 conference this year.



## heidi2521 (Apr 25, 2013)

In their investors meeting on E3: 



			
				Nintendo said:
			
		

> まず、例年のような世界中の皆様に向けた全方位向けの、新しいニュースを発信するような大規模プレゼンテーションを行わないことにいたしました。それに替わり、 より小規模な米国向けソフトに焦点を当てた複数のイベントを計画しております。
> 
> 以前は、この決算説明会の場で、製品に関する新情報などもお伝えして、それをインターネットで動画配信することも行ってきましたが、Nintend o Directのような新たな手法が確立した今、それぞれの異なる立場の皆様に、個別に情報発信を行うことにより、より的確で効果的な情報発信ができるのではない かと考えています。





			
				Google Translate said:
			
		

> First, we have decided not to perform a large-scale presentation, such as the transmission of all orientation towards towards everyone around the world, such as in previous years, the new news. We are planning several events that you place on it, focused on a smaller U.S. market software.
> 
> In the past, I went also be a place for this briefing, and tell as well as new information about the product, to video streaming over the Internet it, but now that new techniques such as Nintend o Direct has been established, I believe everyone in the different positions of each, information dissemination and effective better, by posting information individually whether not the can.



Can't wait for the 



Spoiler



*i6.photobucket.com/albums/y214/themightyme/nintendoomed-logo.jpg


 rhetoric to start.

This move makes sense though. They have clearly been de emphasizing their e3 conferences and dropping even more bombs on Nintendo Direct. This seems like a logical continuation of this trend.

David Gibson: 





> Nintendo  at E3  will not have major presentation but want people to try games and will have smaller closed events for retailer and media



*twitter.com/gibbogame/status/327258258454745089

Official English Translation:



> At E3 this year, we are not planning to launch new hardware, and our main activity at E3 will be to announce and have people experience our software. Many people are certainly very interested in learning more about the Wii U titles that we are going to announce. We will use E3 as an ideal opportunity to talk in detail mainly about the Wii U titles that we are going to launch this year, and we also plan to make it possible for visitors to try the games immediately. As a brand new challenge, we are working to establish a new presentation style for E3.
> 
> First, we decided not to host a large-scale presentation targeted at everyone in the international audience where we announce new information as we did in the past.
> Instead, at the E3 show this year, we are planning to host a few smaller events that are specifically focused on our software lineup for the U.S. market. There will be one closed event for American distributors, and we will hold another closed hands-on experience event, for mainly the Western gaming media. Also, I did not speak at last year’s presentation, and I am not planning to speak at these events at the E3 show this year either. Apart from these exclusive events for visitors, we are continuing to investigate ways to deliver information about our games directly to our home audience around the time of E3. We will share more information about them once they have officially been decided.



*www.nintendo.co.jp/ir/en/library/events/130425/04.html

So they will be there at E3, but will just hold smaller conferences and won't have a big main conference to announce titles, which will probably be done via Nintendo Direct.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 25, 2013)

*Nintendo indicates that they won’t have a conference at E3 2013*

This is definitely not a good sign for nintendo. What the hell??


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 25, 2013)

They probably noticed that they get the same amount of press via Nintendo Directs as with E3 so they are probably gonna use that as a way to announce games especially since they get a greater amount of time and flexibility and don't have to compete with M$ony for the headlines. They will have smaller events at E3 for hands on demos of their games with the press and will directly communicate with the distributors and retailers about their games and future plans. 

In retrospect, the kinds of announcements in the previous Nintendo Direct's make sense. Games like X and a new Legend of Zelda are things you usually reserve for the show floor.


----------

